# downforce (Fórmula 1)



## palandraca

Lo siento, pero en este caso no se como traducir 4 palabras (downforce, wings, underbody, airflow) de la siguiente frase:

Se trata de la palabra "downforce" y su definicion a continuacion, y es en el entorno de la Formula 1.

"Downforce - Aerodynamic effort forcing the car downwards, created by wings and underbody airflow."
 
Gracias por adelantado y un saludo


----------



## adverus-1

*Me atrevería a decir que el término no existe en español, pero no debes fiarte ya que no estoy 100% seguro.*


----------



## rholt

downforce: la fuerza sobre una superficie o parte del carroceria que por su forma en el flujo de aire se empuja hacia abajo.

wings: alas: parece como alas pero su función es de ayuda para mantener el carro en tierra.

underbody: la parte debajo de la carrocería.

airflow: flujo de aire sobre la superficie del cuerpo exterior del carro


----------



## adverus-1

*Si, esa es la definición, pero como tal el término "downforce" no creo que exista.*


----------



## exe

'Efecto suelo' puede servir.


----------



## rholt

downforce. De acuerdo. Existe, pero no esta en los diccionarios.

downforce = downard force = fuerza hacia abajo


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ground_effect
By the 1970s 'wings', or inverted aerofoils, were routinely used in the design of racing cars to increase downforce, but this is not ground effect.) 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Downforce

Parece que el significado original de "ground-effect" ha sido ampliado para incluir las alas de las carros de carrera. ¿Quién sabe cuál es correcto?


----------



## adverus-1

*Vuelvo a repetir, que el término "downforce" como tal no parece tener homólogo en español. "Fuerza hacia abajo" es simplemente las palabras, en español, que tú has encontrado para definir el término. *

*Es posible que en física haya alguna palabra que le corresponda a 'downforce'. Así que no queda más que esperar por algún físico(a).*


----------



## rholt

Esta bien.

Pero, hay posibilidades. 
http://www.proz.com/kudoz/801082?&print=1


----------



## adverus-1

*Sí, creo que esas posibilidades son las que más se acercan. "Carga" me parece la más apropiada.*


----------



## tradict

Algo tarde...(bueno, muy tarde) pero hago una traducción acerca de vehículos de velocidad por tierra impulsados por el viento y sí hay traducción para downforce: fuerza descendente.
Saludos.


----------



## SiGFRi

Jejeje, sí, algo tarde, pero siempre es bueno que quede el mensaje en caso de que alguien más esté buscando lo mismo.

Para mí las fuerzas que experimenta el F1 producto de la fricción del aire son:

*Drag force = Fuerza de arrastre*
*Downforce = Fuerza de agarre*

Saludos.


----------



## ErOtto

palandraca said:


> ...no se como traducir 4 palabras (downforce, wings, underbody, airflow)...


 
Ya que "resucitamos" el tema, que menos que poner todos los términos con sus correspondientes traducciones. 

Downforce = fuerza de adherencia/agarre (más técnica la primera).
Ground effect = efecto suelo (resultado de la fuerza de adherencia)
Wings = alerones
Winglets = alerones accesorios o paletas
Underbody = bajos (del chásis) - también lo he visto como bajochásis... pero no me gusta. 
Airflow = flujo de(l) aire.

Saludos
ErOtto


----------



## Alf-Med

_Downforce_ es la fuerza que impulsa el coche hacia abajo por efecto de los alerones de la carrocería. En España se llama la _carga aerodinámica. _

Este empuje hacia abajo lo proporcionan los alerones del vehículo. Normalmente a mayor carga aerodinámica menor velocidad punta. Obviamente a mayor carga aerodinámica (mayor empuje hacia abajo) más agarre tendrá el coche, pero no es lo mismo el _agarre _(_grip_ en inglés) que la _carga aerodinámica._ Para una misma inclinación de los alerones si el suelo está mojado y los neumáticos muy gastados el agarre será menor, pero la carga aerodinámica seguirá siendo la misma.


----------



## Bestsy62

Downforce=Carga aerodinámica
En F1 es el término que se usa.
"ground-effect" = "efecto suelo", tal cual.
Y si, el Grip el Agarre.
Saludos.


----------



## mrliverr

adverus-1 said:


> *Si, creo que esas posibilidades son las que más se acercan. "Carga" me parece la más apropiada.*


estoy haciendo una traducción sobre giradiscos para vinilo y esta también me parece la más adecuada para ello.
Saludos


----------



## adm1968

Bestsy62 said:


> *Downforce=Carga aerodinámica*
> En F1 es el término que se usa.
> "ground-effect" = "efecto suelo", tal cual.
> Y si, el Grip el Agarre.
> Saludos.



Totalmente de acuerdo. Trabajo en F1 en TV, y es la terminología que utilizamos siempre. 
Saludos


----------

